# tank?



## scalar

do acrylic tanks bow,because my new 220 gal one bows very little on the front pane like 1/4 of an inch is this ok.


----------



## aunt kymmie

They shouldn't, unless they are a bow "designed" tank. My 100gl display is an acrylic and the front pane is perfectly straight and level.


----------



## scalar

aunt kymmie said:


> They shouldn't, unless they are a bow "designed" tank. My 100gl display is an acrylic and the front pane is perfectly straight and level.


it bows downwards but very little.


----------



## bearwithfish

could you post a pic??? i am wondering what its sitting on perhaps that may be playing a role in this .. oh and was this a commercially manufactured tank or a DIY?? i only ask because a small design flaw could be the issue also


----------



## scalar

bearwithfish said:


> could you post a pic??? i am wondering what its sitting on perhaps that may be playing a role in this .. oh and was this a commercially manufactured tank or a DIY?? i only ask because a small design flaw could be the issue also


it made by clarity plus and its on a very supported stand.


----------



## bearwithfish

not sure then sorry i can not be more help... i will bow ot for those with more knowledge to assist


----------



## redchigh

Is it on a hard surface?
Many people perfer to place a sheet of foam or something under tanks to spread out the weight....


----------



## scalar

redchigh said:


> Is it on a hard surface?
> Many people perfer to place a sheet of foam or something under tanks to spread out the weight....


yes its on 4x4 and ply wood


----------



## dfbiggs

I have a 10 gallon acrylic and a 37 g glass and they both "bow". It is just very slight...nothing I am concerned about...and they are also directly on wood on a floor with carpet. I figure they are glued together with a flexi-like glue (caulking) so they may adjust a little...maybe even with temp of the room. The 37 gallon does have the strap across the top for extra support and it is a taller tank so I would think it was under more stress than a shorter breeder style tank.. so since you have a larger tank I guess I would expect some expansion..but I am not an expert. Just depends on how much bowing you are talking about I guess. I expect old tanks or ones that have been exposed to extreme temp would be more at risk for this...like one of mine has been kept in my garage here in LV in 100+ degrees...and the other is brand new.

Could also be due to it being off balance...did you get a leveler out and see if it sitting on the floor evenly? If you have it in a carpeted room you will want to make sure it is not sitting on the edge of the carpet because there is a tack strip on the under side that will lean your tank forward..you can feel for it.

Hope this helps some,
-d


----------

